# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظرتون درباره ی سطح کنکور امسال؟

## Stormii

سلام بنظرتون سطح کنکور امسال چطوریه؟دلیلتون رو هم بگید

----------


## Meti81

> سلام بنظرتون سطح کنکور امسال چطوریه؟دلیلتون رو هم بگید


بستگی به حال طراح داره

----------


## SINA_1384

> سلام بنظرتون سطح کنکور امسال چطوریه؟دلیلتون رو هم بگید


سلام
دقیق نمیشه گفت که سطح سوالات کنکور امسال چطور هست ولی سطح سوالات کنکور سال به سال دشوارتر و نسبت به کنکوری که یک سال قبل  گرفته میشه سخت تر میشه ولی اگه شبانه روز و خوب درس بخونید هر چقدر سطح سوالات بالا باشه می تونید به خوبی بهشون جواب بدید .

----------


## _Aurora82_

طبق صحبتایی ک شده ب نظرم از 1400 آسونتر میشه.. ولی واقعاا معلوم نیس

----------


## Ibuprofen

شیمی وزیست وعمومیا مثل سابق.ریاضی وفیزیک آسونتر

----------


## Kamran7

> سلام بنظرتون سطح کنکور امسال چطوریه؟دلیلتون رو هم بگید


هیچکس نمیدونه .درگیر اینجور سوالا نشید

----------


## بهار99

> سلام بنظرتون سطح کنکور امسال چطوریه؟دلیلتون رو هم بگید


ادبیات وزیست وشیمی سخت ریاضی وفیزیک در حد کنکور99 بقیه عمومی ها نرمال البته اینا همش حدس وگمانه بر اساس کنکور ریاضیا می تونیم فقط روز قبل کنکور سطحش رو بفهمیم اینجا ایرانه همه چی ممکنه اتفاق بیفته شاید بدتر از 99و1400 شد شاید هم 
در حد کنکور98

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*اللّه اعلم..(:*

----------


## Reverie

بعداز تجربه ی کنکور نسبتا آسون و سخت
باید بگم که مزخرف ترین اتفاق اینکه کنکور آسون باشه
کنکور سخت هم ، معناش این نیست که مطلق سخت باشه بلکه معمولا چندتا درس متوسط و نرمال طرح میشن و چندتا درس چالشی ، سخت یا زمان بر
و همین شرایط خاص هست که قدرت تفکیک و فرصت رقابت رو ایجاد میکنه اما کنکور آسون قدرت تفکیک بخصوصی نداره و با بالارفتن میانگین درصدها ممکنه خیلی ها قربانی بشن

درنهایت به کلام کلیشه ای اما درست میرسیم که ، تو فاز اینجور پیش بینی ها نرید و تا جای ممکن تلاش کنید و با تجربه ی شرایط مختلف برای هردوحالت آمادگی داشته باشید
تنها زمانی که میشه پیش بینی کرد ، روزای قبل از کنکور تجربی و برسی سوالای هنر و ریاضی هست (که البته شاید همین هم برای عده ای به صلاح نباشه)

----------


## بهار99

> بعداز تجربه ی کنکور نسبتا آسون و سخت
> باید بگم که مزخرف ترین اتفاق اینکه کنکور آسون باشه
> کنکور سخت هم ، معناش این نیست که مطلق سخت باشه بلکه معمولا چندتا درس متوسط و نرمال طرح میشن و چندتا درس چالشی ، سخت یا زمان بر
> و همین شرایط خاص هست که قدرت تفکیک و فرصت رقابت رو ایجاد میکنه اما کنکور آسون قدرت تفکیک بخصوصی نداره و با بالارفتن میانگین درصدها ممکنه خیلی ها قربانی بشن
> 
> درنهایت به کلام کلیشه ای اما درست میرسیم که ، تو فاز اینجور پیش بینی ها نرید و تا جای ممکن تلاش کنید و با تجربه ی شرایط مختلف برای هردوحالت آمادگی داشته باشید
> تنها زمانی که میشه پیش بینی کرد ، روزای قبل از کنکور تجربی و برسی سوالای هنر و ریاضی هست (که البته شاید همین هم برای عده ای به صلاح نباشه)


بر اساس ازمون سنجش میگین قراره امسال راحت باشه؟

----------


## Arnold

دروس زیست و شیمی و ادبیات سخت در حد 99 و 400
 سایر دروس مثل 98 یا 97 اینو شات بگیر بعد از کنکور به حرفم میرسی حالا برو سر درست  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## بهار99

> دروس زیست و شیمی و ادبیات سخت در حد 99 و 400
>  سایر دروس مثل 98 یا 97 اینو شات بگیر بعد از کنکور به حرفم میرسی حالا برو سر درست


امیدوارم فیزیک مثل 98 نشه

----------


## Negin_M27

*طراح کنکور موقع دیدن این تاپیک
*

----------


## reza2018

سخت یا آسون بودنش فرقی به حال کنکوری ها نداره 
آسون باشه با درصد مثلا 70 تراز *x* رو میده سخت باشه با درصد 40 تراز *x* رو میده.
فرضا شما در حد تراز *x* یه درسی رو بلدی، آسون باشه 70 میزنی سخت باشه 40....در هردو صورت تقریبا یک تراز و امتیاز و رتبه میگیری.

----------

